# Big jerk



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

Ha, funny, the topic of my discussion is actually my dog's name in English. His name is Chooch, Italian for Big jerk or something similar. Anyway, I guess I overanalyzed this, but I feel like such a jerk. we played poker with some friends of my fiance and their wives. These are very nice ladies I don't really know yet. So we played poker & I was the only girl who knew how, & I'm used to playing with all my engineer coworker girlfriends, who have all taken a few math classes. Well, all these people were drunk, and I was one of the very few designated drivers, and it was past midnight and dragging on. I kept correcting people's bets, because they kept miscounting. And since all the guys talked over each other, I yelled at a guy once to shut people up & keep things moving. Felt like a total jerk after, and my fiance pretty much agreed with me, in as nice a way as he could. Normally I'd like to blame someone else, or say I was so tired I don't know what happened. I know it's not a big deal, but I feel like a jerk & needed to vent, I don't want to keep making a big deal of it to my fiance.


----------

